
Redactor II WYSIWYG editor released - deskpro
http://imperavi.com/blog/redactor-superior-in-every-way/
======
sleepyhead
Will you upgrade?

~~~
deskpro
Not sure yet. Was hoping to see some discussion on pros/cons :)

~~~
sleepyhead
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10416141](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10416141)

